# glänzend / matt



## surgeFX (6. Dezember 2001)

faends ziemlich kewl wenn mir ma jemadn erklaeren koennt wie ich mit photoshop etwas darstell was glänzt und wie man ebn dahin ggn was darstellt was matt is..also wie krieg ich zb. auf einem bild einige stellen als glänzend dargestellt und andere dahingeggn als matt?? oder kann man sowas auf nem pc garnet darstelln..??
surge


----------



## redfreakz (6. Dezember 2001)

also ich bin kein ps-profi... aber ich würd das mit ebenen machen! d.h. wenn du zb ein objekt matt haben willst und ein anderes objekt glänzend dann tu beide in verschiedene ebenen!

und diese einzelnen objekte bearbeitest du mit dem filter "rendering-filter -> beleuchtungseffekte" so wie du sie halt haben willst!

(neue ebenen erstellst du bei "ebene -> neu"... und die einzelnen ebenen kannst du dann im ebenenfenster anwählen)

ich weiss nicht ob ich dir jetzt geholfen hab... aber ich hoffe es zumindest


----------



## Duddle (6. Dezember 2001)

ich habs noch nich selber probiert, aber glänzende stellen sind theoretisch immer die hellen stellen...

schau dir einfach mal ein paar bilder an oder irgendwas in deiner umgebung was glänzt oder matt erscheint... und das kannst du dann mit aufhellen, abdunkeln in photoshop imitieren


mfg
Duddle


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (6. Dezember 2001)

*reflexe setzen*

Also,

ich sach ma, wat glänzt, is glänzend  

und wat nich glänzt, is halt matt   

Mach' Dir doch 'ne sternchenförmige Werkzeugspitze und klicke ein paar Reflexe mit weißer Farbe in Dein Bild.
Beleuchtungseffekte wären auch hilfreich.

Stumpfe, bzw. matte Stellen sind grundsätzlich von rauher Oberfläche (wie z. B. Fotoabzüge, die in >seidenmatt< entwickelt wurden). Was auch einleuchtet (oh, welch Wortwitz!), da die rauhe Oberfläche das Licht dann in alle Richtungen streut.
Für das Bild bedeutet das, dass Du vielleicht an den Stellen, die matt wirken sollen, ein wenig Störungen hinzufügst.

Hab's natürlich mal ausprobiert und finde es recht überzeugend. Obwohl's andere sicher noch schöner hinkriegen


----------



## surgeFX (6. Dezember 2001)

mhh..also ersma biggeset dank an juergi, der hat meine frage wohl am besten beantwortet...nur wolltich datt ganze fuer ne ebene flaeche machen...also weiss i net ob es so gut kommt da einfach n highlight oder sowas reinzubrushen...aber i werds ma ausprobiern...wenn irgendwem noch was dazu einfaellt bidde allet noch posten...thx. surge

ps: ich weiss wie man ebenen erstellt  !


----------



## nanda (7. Dezember 2001)

hi surgeFX
hast du nicht mal ein beispiel?

vielleicht erstellts du das ganze teil matt - wie von onkel jürgen beschrieben - und fügst den glanz später hinzu. meine methode findest du hier als - im moment - letztes posting:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=7592

die lichtpunkte setzen dem ganzen dann die krone auf. aber nicht übertreiben.

bessere varianten sind willkommen.


----------



## FilouX (7. Dezember 2001)

Also Meinereiner würde sagen, als erstes zwei neue Ebenen erstellen, eine für matt und eine für Glanz. Feststellung: matte Oberflächen haben immer eine ganz leicht rauhe Oberflächenstruktur. Wenn Du einen Lichtschein mit hineinbringst, je nach Winkel kommt eine 3D Struktur heraus. Das ist das Problem, Schein oder Nichtschein... Ihr müßt zugeben, daß bei Onkel Jürgen eine 3D Struktur zustande gekommen ist, oder habe ich nen Knick in der Pupille?


----------



## surgeFX (7. Dezember 2001)

jo..und genaus das war das was mich an der sache von onkel juergen noch stoerte...das will ich naemlich net...abba ich denk ma dasses dat besste is wennich ma was aehnliches inscanne damit man gescheit sehn kann wassich habn will..musset nur erz bei nem kollegn einscannen, weil ich leider keinen verdamm*** scanner hab..kann also n bisserl dauern... surge


----------



## FilouX (10. Dezember 2001)

Wie schon gesagt, ne Matte Oberfläche, mit ner Oberflächenstruktur... Den Rest so lassen, bestes Bsp. sind Fotos... Matt oder Hochglanz ;o)


----------

